# Advice



## Bubba-j (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for the great forum threads! My wife, son and I are currently living in Korea (US Military) and are moving back to the states in July to sunny CA. A few years back I got a great deal on a Nomad travel trailer and after our two-year tour here (obviously without the trailer), we've decided to upgrade to a fifth wheel. I was back in the states in November and looked at toy haulers, but realize the Outback 29 F-BHS is more than likely going to be the "one" we move up to, with it's space, and the bunks.

The Nomad is a nice trailer, but it's a TT and 33 feet long. It's heavy, a bit used up, but still in good shape, and older but we think we'll use the new trailer a whole lot more than we did the TT. Plus, I'm counting on the FW being a whole lot better on the road than the TT. Our TT is located in Georgia, as is our truck, so I looked at the this Outback model in GA. We'll get it at a dealer very close to our home there and pull it cross country to CA when we get back in July.

I need advice on whatever you can give regarding purchasing this trailer. Anything you can suggest before I spend the money, I'll put to good use. I see you all adore your Outbacks and I can tell you, when I stepped into the FW, I was overwhelmed with how well it seemed to be put together.

Thanks for help.

Bubba-j


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to Outbackers and thank you for your service to our country.









I'm not much of a negotiator, but 20-25% off of MSRP seems to be the norm as far as pricing goes. With the short bed truck you have, you will probably want to get a sliding hitch to avoid the nose of the trailer hitting the cab in tight turns. A friend of mine has a chevy with the short bed and he got the slider hitch and says it works well.

Picking it up in GA and traveling to CA sounds like a great trip. How much time will you be able to take?

Mike


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Welcome Bubba,

How is Korea these days? I have not been there in a few years. There with your family you must not be in warrior country.

Anyway, 20-25% off is the norm plus ask for as many add-ons as possible. The slider is more expensive but you can always try to get it thrown in.

Good luck. Check back often.

Jared


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS!


----------



## JimBo (Oct 20, 2003)

Bubba-j,

I bought my 28bhs from Bonners Lakeshore RV in Muskegon Michigan and I live in GA. Bonner's Lakeshore Rv Center. 4500 E Apple Ave Muskegon, MI 49442-2806 Phone: (231) 788-2040.
Call them and get a price at least with delivery to California and you will still save money. I practically begged my local dealer to meet my deliverd price and he couldn't/wouldn't come close. Good luck!!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Welcome, Bubba! They have e-mail type electrons in Korea now? It's probably changed somewhat from when I was at Kunsan in '80.

You will get many opinions on this, but since you have a shortbed, look at getting a 16k Pullrite SuperGlide hitch. I have one an love it, but they are a bit more pricey than the standard manual slide. http://www.bigdiscountrv.com/fifthwheel_pullrite.htm has the cheapest price I have seen -- $1360 for the 16k model and $181 for the universal mounts. Also, check all the weight ratings (GAWR, GVWR, and GCWR) on your TV to make sure you are well within your ratings before you plop down the money. I have an F-250 and just barely squeak by on the weights.


----------



## Bubba-j (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow! Thanks to all of you for the great advice! A slider is definitely something I'll get. I didn't realize 20-25% was what I could anticipate to reduce the MSRP by...that's really good to know because I see how little I'm really getting for the Nomad in a trade-in. JimBo, I tried to call the RV place, but with the time difference, I'll need to call again. I did do a Google search and found they have a web site. I emailed them with my questions.

Korea is burrr cold today. It's not as cold as I had it in the U.P. Michigan or in North Dakota (stationed at both in the past), but chilly to say the least. No, I'm not quite in warrior country, but I did spend two weeks up at the DMZ last fall working for UNCMAC as temporary help. We're at Osan Air Base (K-55). This is my second tour here. My wife loves it (its home for her), but we're looking forward to getting back.

Keep the advice flowing. I will begin coordinating the purchase within the next couple months and armed with this knowledge will only help my purchasing power.

Thanks to all of you!

Bubba-j


----------



## Bubba-j (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for the link. I added that set of electrons to my favorites. The dealer I spoke with in GA said the hitch would run somewhere in the neighborhood of $1500, so this is the better deal. I can have it shipped to GA (now for free) and have it waiting for me.

Keep the advice flowing!

Bubba-j


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi bubba, welcome to the Outbackers. I've been down to Osan before, I worked with a program called Camp Adventure at Yongson, Tagu and Pusan, and they are probably at Osan too. I really enjoyed my time in Korea - much more than my time in Japan.

Not much else to add, I did look at the Lakeshore Website but they don't have the unit in stock. Its worth giving them a call, I know my local dealer came in close when I was shopping. So I stayed local and have been very happy with the dealership.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

When we bought ours, I found the best price I could get (it was an RV show price) and then I called our local dealer and said, this is what I can get it for from here. If you will come close to this, I'd rather buy it from you. He gave me a price $50 more and saved me a 300 mile trip.

RV show prices seem to be a lot lower... maybe some of the Outbacker people will help you look for prices.


----------



## Bubba-j (Feb 19, 2005)

JimBo said:


> Bubba-j,
> 
> I bought my 28bhs from Bonners Lakeshore RV in Muskegon Michigan and I live in GA. Bonner's Lakeshore Rv Center. 4500 E Apple Ave Muskegon, MI 49442-2806 Phone: (231) 788-2040.
> Call them and get a price at least with delivery to California and you will still save money. I practically begged my local dealer to meet my deliverd price and he couldn't/wouldn't come close. Good luck!!
> [snapback]24303[/snapback]​


JimBo, this as great advice, and I did call, and even emailed. I got a quick email response from John at the Center. I called back and spoke to him. We've made the down payment and in July we pick it up. The cash we saved by buying it through them saved us enough money to drive up and down the East coast 15 times.

So we've done it. We're Outbackers...well, in July. They even have a great deal on a slider hitch. I think he said it's a 15K. (Thanks vdub). I'm still open for any advice on even the little things that'll make our trip to CA really fun. What kind of equipment do you recommend to compliment the 29F BHS, etc...

Thanks!

Bubba-j


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Welcome Bubba-j,

I have a similar setup to yours. As VDUB suggsted, watch the GVWR closely. Since your traveling cross country, you'll probably have a whole lot more stuff with you than one would ordinarily carry while going camping. I suggest you load some weight toward the rear of the trailer to help with the hitch weight in the truck bed. The slider is a must have. You won't need it often, but it only takes a time or two to prevent a bad crunch.
There were some recent threads on this website on options and accessories to consider, I suggest you read them, a lot of good advice there.
Has your truck been in storage during your tour, or has it been driven? Might be worthwhile to change fluids before taking off cross country. Synthetic gear lube, trans fluid, might be worthwhile.
Get a Prodigy brake controller as well.

Where in GA. are you from? I did a tour down at Ft. Stewart a LOOOONNNG time ago.

Best of luck and welcome back home.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Bubba-j said:


> We're at Osan Air Base (K-55). This is my second tour here. My wife loves it (its home for her), but we're looking forward to getting back.
> 
> Bubba-j
> [snapback]24310[/snapback]​


Osan!

Maybe you can go out to the ville and have some OUTBACKERS patches made. sunny

Is the embroiderey shop just outside the gate still there? 
I still have a few suits from Mr Bo and my full riding leathers from somewhere out there. Occasionally I miss shopping around Osan.

Jared


----------

